# findet Derby.DB nicht !?



## rwolf (4. Aug 2016)

hi all,
komme einfach Nicht weiter :
folgender Code : findet Derby-DB Nicht, obwohl diese ganz klar im Hauptverzeichnis
der Anwendung liegt :

```
public static Connection get_own_con()
  {
  Connection con=null;
  String url = "";
  try
  {   
  //Class.forName( "org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver" );
  String driver="org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver";
  Class.forName(driver).newInstance();   
   
  System.out.println("Derby-Interface : Treiber akzeptiert !");
   
  String sAppPath = mps.app_path;  //-Pfad zu dieser Application : liefert Forward-Slashes !
   
  own_db_stream =  "jdbc:derby:";  //- lt. DOK , das mit zusaetzlichem '//localhost:1527/' erscheint bei absolten Pfaden nicht als logisch..
  own_db_dbpath = "TransServerDatacopy.db";  //- liegt direkt unter Appl.-Pfad (s.o.)
   
  url = own_db_stream+own_db_dbpath+";create=false";  //- lt. Web (java-forum usw.) : auch fuer Embedded ?
  System.out.println("Derby-Interace : get_own_con : url : "+url);
   
  con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
   
  System.out.println("Derby-Interface : get_own_con : "+con.toString());
  }   
  catch (Exception e)
  {
  //e.printStackTrace();
  //#~mps.msgbox("Derby-Interface : get_own_con : no connection to "+own_db_dbpath );
  System.out.println("Derby-Interface : get_own_con : no connection to "+url+"\n *** Error : "+e.getMessage());
  }   
   
  return con;
  }
```
hab auch schon mit Hinzufügen des absoluten Anwendungspfades probiert klappt einfach nicht..hab ich "Tomaten auf den Augen" ?
anbei Screenshot von Windows-Explorer ..


----------



## JCODA (4. Aug 2016)

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung? 
Hast du den Treiber (https://db.apache.org/derby/derby_downloads.html) in deiner IDE liegen?


----------



## rwolf (4. Aug 2016)

ja, danke, hier die Meldung in NetBeans 8.1 (Win 7 Home)  :
[Zitat]
Derby-Interface : Treiber akzeptiert !
Derby-Interace : get_own_con : url : jdbc:derby:TransServerDatacopy.db;create=false
Derby-Interface : get_own_con : no connection to jdbc:derby:TransServerDatacopy.db;create=false
 *** Error : Database 'TransServerDatacopy.db' not found.
[/Zitat]


----------



## Nuiton (4. Aug 2016)

Warum setzt du create=false?


----------



## JCODA (4. Aug 2016)

Versuch mal zunächst einen absoluten Pfad anzugeben. Etwa 
own_db_dbpath = "C:/Java_projekte/TransServerDataCopy/TransServerDatacopy.db";
_Falls das funktioniert, wissen wir, dass es "daran" liegt. (Und man ggf das working directory von NetBeans ändert, oder einen etwas modifizierten relativen Pfad angibt...)_


----------



## rwolf (4. Aug 2016)

'own_db_dbpath = "C:/Java_projekte/TransServerDataCopy/TransServerDatacopy.db";' hab ich schon probiert, immer dieselbe Meldung , auch mal mit eingesetztem "//localhost:1527" (oben auskommentiert),
brachte nix..

und "create=false", weil ich bereits in der DerbyDB angelegte und gefuellte Tabellen benutzen will,
nicht neue anlegen...
das ganze hat ja auch mal auf nem anderen PC funktioniert ! Aber was kann am "neuen" PC
anderes sein, wenn NetBeans und JDK gleich sind ?


----------

